# Kanada: Guiding/Unterkunft in Chilliwack, BC am Fraser River



## Johnnie Walker (8. März 2009)

.....


----------



## Jean (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kanada: Guiding/Unterkunft in Chilliwack, BC am Fraser River*

Ist alles schon meinerseits und auch von anderen hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139712&page=2 und auch in anderen Topics gepostet worden. Dein Buddy, denke Steinadler, hat sich mal kurz bei mir gemeldet aber ich weiss nicht ob er denn jetzt erfolgreich war oder nicht. Ostern ist nicht die beste Zeit um hier angeln zu gehen. Stoer und Cutthroat trout sind wohl das einzigste was sich da lohnt drauf zu angeln. Die Seen im lower Mainland werden ab naechste Woche mit Forellen besetzt, aber Zuchtforellen in Portionsgroesse kannst Du auch in Deutschland haben. Denke deine Moeglichkeiten sind um diese Zeit sehr begrenzt, die Guides sei es Lodge oder eben eine reine Guiding Firma bringen Dich immer an faengige Stellen sei es der Upper Pitt oder Squamish etc. aber um diese Jahreszeit nur Forellen und fast immer catch and release. Sorry aber so siehts aus.


----------



## Jean (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kanada: Guiding/Unterkunft in Chilliwack, BC am Fraser River*

Ganz vergessen, ein paar Steelheads duerften um Ostern noch im Vedder unterwegs sein, ist aber sehr schwierig diese zu fangen da du den genauen Standort der Fische kennen musst. Andere Alternative waere das Salzwasser um Vancouver oder besser Vancouver Island. Sehr gute Chance auf Koenigslachs oder wenns weiter raus geht auf Heilbutt. Kostet aber recht ordentlich...|uhoh:


----------



## jvonzun (9. März 2009)

*AW: Kanada: Guiding/Unterkunft in Chilliwack, BC am Fraser River*

versuche es hier: http://www.bentrods.ca/
einen besseren guide wirst du dort nicht finden.war im 2005 und 2007 dort.
hier findest du noch einen film vom stör-guiding mit ihm: www.trueschenfischen.ch
lg jon


----------



## Jean (10. März 2009)

*AW: Kanada: Guiding/Unterkunft in Chilliwack, BC am Fraser River*

Gute Entscheidung denke ich:m Aber nach einem kurzen Blick auf deine Webseite hab ich gesehen das "wilde Forellen" dich doch zu interessieren scheienen. Kannst Du hier genug bekommen, also keine Puffische (schreibt man das jetzt mit drei f oder nur mit 2 ???) Wilde Cutthroats, Bulltrouts oder eben Rainbows. Gibts auch im Vedder genug, hab selber schon ein paar gefangen.Ach ja, und im Kawakawa Lake bei Hope gibts anscheinend einen guten Bestand an Kokanee, organisiert euch ein altes Kanu und schon kanns losgehen - ist nur 25min von Chilliwack entfernt.


----------



## FishingGuide (10. März 2009)

*AW: Kanada: Guiding/Unterkunft in Chilliwack, BC am Fraser River*

Hallo Angelfreunde, 
habe mich entschlossen nach etlichen Jahren als Beobachter endlich ins Forum einzugreifen. Ich kenne viele von Euch da ich den posts folge. Ich angle ca. 200 Tage im Jahr und kenne den Fraser River auswendig. Habe das System sowie die Nebenfluesse des Frasers ca. 3000 Tage lang befischt und kann gerne aushelfen mit Fragen. Fuer die Unterkunft, da besteht eine Moeglichkeit fuer 99 Dollar pro Nacht direkt am Wasser.


----------



## Jean (11. März 2009)

*AW: Kanada: Guiding/Unterkunft in Chilliwack, BC am Fraser River*

Deine HP ist gar nicht schwer zu finden wenn man sich dein Profil genauer ansieht. Sticht eigentl. gleich ins Auge...

Ueber Kokanee weiss ich leider auch nicht sehr viel nur das im Kawakawa ein guter Bestand sein soll aber es gibt hier noch mehr interessante Seen. Mit Chilliwack hast Du eigentl. einen guten und zentralen Startpunkt. Als Koeder soll Krill ganz gut sein oder Fliegenfischen mit kleinen Nymphen entweder aktiv oder einfach hinterm Boot "schleppen" bis Du die Fische findest. Hier zwei Threads zum See: http://www.fishingwithrod.com/yabbse/index.php?topic=20007.0 und  http://www.bcfishingreports.com/forum/index.php?topic=11782.0 .

Gruss
Nico


----------



## FishingGuide (11. März 2009)

*AW: Kanada: Guiding/Unterkunft in Chilliwack, BC am Fraser River*

Der Kawkawa Lake befischt sich sehr gut am Nordoestlichen Ende, dort wo einmal ein Erdrutsch war. 8-10 Meter tief mit kleinen "shrimp", welche mir roe cure behandelt wurden. Momentan stehen die Kokanees mehr an der Oberflaeche. 

Es gibt hier weit ueber 300 Seen, viele davon haben nicht mal einen Namen ... einfach herrlich ...


----------



## Jean (30. März 2009)

*AW: Kanada: Guiding/Unterkunft in Chilliwack, BC am Fraser River*

Was meinst Du mit Fangquote? Menge an erlaubten oder Menge der zu erwartenden Fische?


----------

